# Tank stand



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey guys. I haven't been on this in ages. I use to have a few aquarium up but since I moved it all got teared down and never put back up.

I'm now in a condo and have a few questions about aquarium stands.

So this is my idea but I'm not sure if it'll work or not and any input would be great!

Since our place isn't big we have a 6 draw dresser from Ikea that takes up a wall in our condo. I have the nuvo30L and I wanna put it in that spot. I know the dresser won't be able to take the weight of the tank and I wouldn't trust it to. So I wondering if I can build something over top of it, like a table to have the tank on top and I'll have the dresser underneath. 
I worry that the middle might not be able to take its weight though...let me know what you think!

https://m.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/art/40322126/


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

aln said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been on this in ages. I use to have a few aquarium up but since I moved it all got teared down and never put back up.
> 
> I'm now in a condo and have a few questions about aquarium stands.
> 
> ...


You COULD build a stand of sorts to go over the dresser, but given the height of the dresser, the top of the tank would be 6' off the ground

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

The dresser is less then 30 inches high. If I use 2x4 for the build and finish it with 3/4 finished ply that would will put the top of my tank under 5 feet. 

I don't think height will be an issue, just wondering if at that length the 2 longest beams (being 6') bending with no middle support. 

Just wanna know what others thoughts are about this since I'm no expert in building tank stands


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

consider using 2x6. they shouldn’t bend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

The problem is that the 30 gallon will sit over the middle and the weight is not properly distributed to the load bearing parts of the dresser (the side/middle upright chipboard panels). The construction of the ikea dressers are not the best and any kind of shear force will stress the connectors to the side panels (think they are just crummy screws into pre-drilled holes in the panels).

You might want to build a 2x4 frame that sits right over the weight bearing panels with 2 further cross pieces that sits along where the tank ends. You will have to connect this to the dresser using glue + brackets. If you are concerned about weight - you can extend the frame to have some legs using 2x4's.

You will also need to reinforce the upper joins of the dresser with steel brackets (L-shaped). But I think by the time all is said and done you may end up paying more than buying a proper wooden stand and using it for clothing underneath.

Just to give you an idea what I mean by frame - here is a pic of a stand i built somewhat recently - the top part sits over the 2x4 load bearing uprights. The frame redistributes the weight evenly over all the 2x4. To be honest you can probably use 2x2's. You would basically build this frame over your dresser according to dimensions. Use both legs and the dresser panels to bear the load.

IMG_1532 by Ngai On, on Flickr


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

When I meant I was gunna build something over the dresser, meaning there won't be any part of the "table/stand" that would touch the dresser. It's like building a stand over the dresser. So I planning to double up on the long side of the built. I made an sketch of what I'm thinking but of course it's no scaled. Also for the legs in the drawing the lumber is vertical, for sure that will be Horizontal. 

Do you think this will support around 350lb?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Photo here.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

So this is the final copy with all the dimensions. Hopefully the dresser just slides into it without any issues. Whole built will be 2x4. The sides will be finished with 1/2" ply and the top 3/4" ply.

If you see any faults please let me know. Or if you really don't think this can support a 30G tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

I have had a 30 gallon tank on top of a 2 , 3 drawer ikea dressers I had no issues , but I agree that the ikea stuff is not meant for weight are u that tight for space u couldn't find a small piece of furniture to put tank on that's built sturdier ..


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Since I'm in the condo there isn't much all space. One wall already took up by the TV and the other is where our dining table is. The last place is where I have the dresser which has all our random stuff like board game etc. Then I got 2 patio doors for the balcony. I don't wanna throw out a perfectly new dresser for no reason


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank stand*

understood.... poss could u try to go smaller a nano tank ...


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Nuovo 30l is 30 litres which equals 80lbs of water over 63 inches (based on your drawings).
Yes based on your drawings it will work.
You are going a bit overkill. I would modify your frame to 2X4 all around and every 24 inches add a cross beam from front to back. Top it with melamine of you choice in colours from Home Depot (they will cut a sheet to your size) and you will be good.

When you look at the P.O.S the "penny saver" tank stands at Big Als are you will feel reassured that you can do it. I have a 90 gallon tank on a penny saver that is 10 years old and it remains standing in fine form (not warped).


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

The Nuvo 30L is a 30gallon tank


----------

